
Google has 9,476,608 IP addresses - herohamp
https://bgp.he.net/AS15169
======
usr1106
Does Google have only one AS? I would expect they have many. (Serious
question, I have never worked anywhere close to Internet routing.)

~~~
kkirsche
I know they have at least two ASNs for peering (AS15169 and AS36040 - source
at
[https://peering.google.com/#/options/peering](https://peering.google.com/#/options/peering))

Peering database shows a number of others though (excludes google fiber and
some other properties):

[https://www.peeringdb.com/net/433](https://www.peeringdb.com/net/433)

Hard part with ASNs is keeping track across legal business entities of what we
consider a single company.

------
abridgett
For IBM owned* 9.0.0.0/8 which has 16,777,214 (and when I worked there twenty
years ago there were a few hundred other ranges that they owned/acquired).

* Turns out they freed this up a while back (good!): [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assigned_/8_IPv4_addre...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assigned_/8_IPv4_address_blocks)

------
KiDD
Apple has 17.0.0.0/8 and then some
[https://bgp.he.net/AS714](https://bgp.he.net/AS714)

------
rrss
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assigned_/8_IPv4_add...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assigned_/8_IPv4_address_blocks)

------
brigandish
One more of the ever growing number of websites that require Javascript to
browse.

I'm reading, what's the justification for Javascript to be running?

~~~
Ayesh
Anti-bot/scraping.

~~~
bdcravens
Selenium has allowed scraping of JavaScript generated content for a long time,
to say nothing of other options like headless Chrome.

